# I need lots of stem plants



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, I have seriously neglected the 75g in my basement for the past 2+ months. I have tons of algae in this tank now including BBA on the substrate, Hair Algae on the plants, diatoms covering plants and algae  but suprisingly no BBA. I am ready to rip everything out and start over but in order to do that I am in need of some stem plants.

Any stem plants (with the exception of Anachris) will do just fine. Water Sprite, any Hygro species, Bacopa, I don't care, I just need to get the tank running properly again since this was supposed to be my growout tank and a source of funds for SWOAPE. 

If anyone attending the GCAS Spring Auction can bring me plants, it would be appreciated. I will gladly pay for the plants


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I can bring you some Limnophila aromatica, grown from the stock you gave me. Also some Ludwigia repens x. "Arcuata, if you like.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sure Russ, whatever you can spare! Just let me kow what I owe you


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I wanted to thank Russ (JRJ) for the beautiful L. aromatica and Ludwigia species he gave me at the auction! In another day I will be planting them in their hopefully algae free new home.

I'm still looking for a couple of cuttings of some plants I was giving out a few months back. Hopefully someone still has them available.

Here are the specific plants I am looking for:

L. aromatica "Corkscrew" or Green Twisted Leaf"


Hemigraphis traian



Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paolo' (left) and/or Polygonum sp. "Kawagoeanum" (right)


Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'


Pogostemon stellatus


P. stellatus 'Broadleaf' - no pic for this one but I do have one stem with some algae on it.

These are a few of the plants I have either lost or nearly lost to algae. I can probably salvage my R. sp. 'Vietnam' P. stellatus 'Broadleaf' and L. aromatica "Green Twisted Leaf" but would prefer to get a few trimmings if anone has them. I will be more than happy to pay for the plants


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

I can give you a couple of stems of Hemigraphis traian.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JRJ said:


> Matt,
> 
> I can give you a couple of stems of Hemigraphis traian.
> 
> -Russ


Sweet! Thanks again Russ. I owe you one now


----------

